# Growing HC in a takeaway box



## tovtm (16 Feb 2013)

I've got a fews clear Chinese take away boxes with 3cm of potting soil in with HC planted in single plantlets around the tub. I keep the lid on with a little air gap and spray once a day with tap water. The tub sits on top of my tank under my t8 lights

Been about three weeks and although nice green and looks healthy there's no growth so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Feb 2013)

tovtm said:


> I've got a fews clear Chinese take away boxes with 3cm of potting soil in with HC planted in single plantlets around the tub. I keep the lid on with a little air gap and spray once a day with tap water. The tub sits on top of my tank under my t8 lights
> 
> Been about three weeks and although nice green and looks healthy there's no growth so what am I doing wrong?



Nothing, give it time. It will go like **** when it starts.


----------



## tovtm (16 Feb 2013)

cheers mate would I be better closing the lid tight to create more of a humid effect? or everything sound gd the way it is


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Feb 2013)

Yeah I would, and remove to spray a couple of times a day


----------

